# Prix de l’iPhone dans quelques jours ?



## Deleted member 1144478 (8 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J’avais dans l’idée d’acheter un iPhone 8 dans quelques semaines.
Malheureusement mon 6s est un train de rendre l’âme depuis deux jours.
En cause : le bouton central fonctionne une fois sur trois voir plus. 
J’ai donc besoin d’un nouvel appareil assez rapidement mais en sachant que la Keynote approche, pensez-vous que le prix du 8 va baisser à cette occasion ?

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Septembre 2019)

Peut être ... Pense à regarder sur le refurb :  https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/refurbished


----------



## chafpa (8 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Peut être ... Pense à regarder sur le refurb :  https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/refurbished


On y fait des économies de bout de chandelle !

Pour un iphone 8, autant ajouter 100 € et en acheter un neuf.

A noter que sur le site de la guerrière on les trouvent régulièrement avec 50 à 80 € de moins !


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Septembre 2019)

Hein ... ils sont en ce moment pour le 8 plus à 116 € moins cher et tu proposes un site où tu grattes 50 à 80 € ???

Sur le refurb, c'est du neuf l'intello ... reconditionné, ça veut pas dire d'occase !
Et c'est Apple qui fournit, pas je ne sais quel raclot !!!

T'es un marrant toi !


----------



## chafpa (8 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Sur le refurb, c'est du neuf l'intello ... reconditionné, ça veut pas dire d'occase !


L'intello te répond qu'*il est mentionné "RECONDITIONNE" sur le refurb* et que sur la guerrière, elle vend des neufs ...... les reconditionnés sont bien moins chers !

Apprends à lire. 

PS : Les "reconditionnés renewed" de la guerrière sont à 400 € en 64 Go ..... rigolum !


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Septembre 2019)

Et ?
Reconditionnés ... c'est du matos remis à neuf ... tu fais exprès ou quoi ?
T'as moins de chances de l'avoir dans le cul avec un reconditionné apple qu'en sortie d'usine et en plus c'est moins cher !


----------



## ibabar (8 Septembre 2019)

Enol a dit:


> En cause : le bouton central fonctionne une fois sur trois voir plus


Tu peux te dépanner en créant un bouton Home "virtuel"_ (je croise d'ailleurs beaucoup de gens qui on ce bouton virtuel et s'en accommodent au quotidien, parfois couplé à un écran brisé...)_
Tuto: https://www.iphon.fr/post/creer-bou...e-virtuel-a-cause-bouton-iphone-ne-repond-pas


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> L'intello te répond qu'*il est mentionné "RECONDITIONNE" sur le refurb* et que sur la guerrière, elle vend des neufs ...... les reconditionnés sont bien moins chers !
> 
> Apprends à lire.
> 
> PS : Les "reconditionnés renewed" de la guerrière sont à 400 € en 64 Go ..... rigolum !



Le tarif est correct


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et ?
> Reconditionnés ... c'est du matos remis à neuf ... tu fais exprès ou quoi ?
> T'as moins de chances de l'avoir dans le cul avec un reconditionné apple qu'en sortie d'usine et en plus c'est moins cher !


Remis à neuf ne signifie pas neuf.
J'ai dû changer de SE (objectif poussiéreux indiquant un défaut d'étanchéité) et j'ai cru avoir un neuf en échange mais c'était un reconditionné ; ce que j'ai remarqué en regardant l'état de la batterie : capacité nettement en dessous des 100 % d'un appareil neuf.
Et j'avais remarqué la même chose avec le MB Air acheté il y a quelques années, dont la batterie avait déjà un certain nombre de cycles.
Rien de scandaleux ni de mensonger : le reconditionné est remis en un état irréprochable, avec la garantie du neuf. Mais ce n'est pas du neuf.


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Septembre 2019)

Ok on chipote sur le détail ultime, les gars ... 
Pour ma part, je déconseille fortement de faire les achats d'iPhone ailleurs que chez Apple... Après chacun fait ce qu'il veut !
J'en ai vu des désagréments autour de moi sur les soi-disants bons plans !


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (10 Septembre 2019)

Et selon le prix dans les prochains jours de l’iPhone 8, j’hésite également à switcher vers un Pixel 3a ou un Mi 9...

Après la Keynote : 449 dollars aux Etats-Unis et 539 euros en France !!!


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2019)

Pour Xiaomi : en général ce sont des téléphones tout à fait corrects mais aux caractéristiques en phase avec leur prix.
Côté réception, notamment, les Xiaomi ont en général (pour ceux que j'ai regardés de plus près, en tout cas) moins de bandes 3G/4G que les iPhone ou les XPeria de SONY.

On ne pense d'ailleurs pas souvent à SONY mais ils font de très bons téléphones pas trop chers (on en trouve d'occasion en parfait état à des prix intéressants), techniquement irréprochables et qui fonctionnent _partout_ (du genre à avoir pratiquement toutes les bandes existantes, donc fonctionnant aussi bien à Dijon qu'à Takayama (高山市), riante cité nippone...) SONY ne rajoute pas trop de cochonneries sur Android (quelques-unes, quand même) mais offre souvent la possibilité de déverrouiller son téléphone donc d'installer un autre OS qu'Android. Cool.

Pour les Pixel, je n'en ai jamais vu pour le moment.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Septembre 2019)

Enol a dit:


> Après la Keynote : 449 dollars aux Etats-Unis et 539 euros en France !!!


449 dollars aux Etats-Unis --> *HT*. Si tu as ajoutes 20% de TVA tu arrives à 540 $
Le $ étant à 1,10€, ça ne fait plus qu'un différentiel de 10%.


----------



## Bartolomeo (11 Septembre 2019)

Ça reste le seul disons ... abordable.


----------



## chafpa (12 Septembre 2019)

Bon, je me suis décidé à prendre l'iPhone 8 à son nouveau tarif de 539 €


----------



## ibabar (12 Septembre 2019)

https://www.numerama.com/tech/54733...-8-et-liphone-11-sont-de-meilleurs-choix.html


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (12 Septembre 2019)

539 € pour avoir esthétiquement le même téléphone ça me fait un peu mal. Je vais dire adieu à Apple après trois iPhones...
Je lorgne désormais vers le Mi 9 ou le Pixel 3a qui n'ont pas l'air de démériter !
Cependant j'ai bien conscience que je vais passer plusieurs heures/ jours à configurer MacBook, iCloud, Photos, Trousseau, Calendrier etc...

Sont pas cons chez Apple !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

539 € ?


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (12 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 539 € ?


L'iPhone 8 oui.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Enol a dit:


> L'iPhone 8 oui.


Ok


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2019)

Enol a dit:


> 539 € pour avoir esthétiquement le même téléphone ça me fait un peu mal. Je vais dire adieu à Apple après trois iPhones...
> Je lorgne désormais vers le Mi 9 ou le Pixel 3a qui n'ont pas l'air de démériter !
> Cependant j'ai bien conscience que je vais passer plusieurs heures/ jours à configurer MacBook, iCloud, Photos, Trousseau, Calendrier etc...
> 
> Sont pas cons chez Apple !


Une matinée max.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Une matinée max.


Le mieux est de rester chez Apple


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2019)

Ça dépend de ta bourse et de tes besoins mon pote !

On est sur un forum dédié à apple mais c'est pas une raison pour dire que des conneries !!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ça dépend de ta bourse et de tes besoins mon pote !
> 
> On est sur un forum dédié à apple



Bah Voila


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2019)

Ya une petite odeur de censure dans l'air !!! 

Think Different !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ya une petite odeur de censure dans l'air !!!
> 
> Think Different !


Non , il suffit de lire la raison de cela


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2019)

Arrête tes conneries ... c'est de la censure...


----------



## ibabar (12 Septembre 2019)

Le prix est un faux débat.
Il faut surtout envisager le coût dans la durée: moi je me fixe une base de 25 à 30€ mensuels pour mon iPhone (ce que j'ai constaté depuis 2014 et l'iPhone 6, et même nettement moins avant avec mon iPhone 4 que j'ai gardé presque 4 ans et duquel j'ai encore tiré 80€ quelques années plus tard !!!).
C'est bien beau de caracoler avec un Android payé "seulement" 300€ pour au final avoir une valeur résiduelle quasi nulle quelques mois plus tard et ne le garder que 12 ou 18 mois (d'une part "sous prétexte qu'il ne coûte que 300€ et qu'à ce tarif on peut changer bien plus souvent qu'avec un iPhone à 1200€", d'autre part parce que les MàJ sont extrêmement rares même si les Android Stock ont tendance à s'accroître, ce n'est pas encore la norme), or 300€/ an, ça fait 25€/ mois...).

Après je suis d'accord que ça demande une certaine gymnastique financière (acheter, revendre, chercher des bonnes affaires, avancer la trésorerie...etc). Mais je rappelle aussi qu'il n'y pas si longtemps on payait 50 à 80€/ mois pour un forfait téléphonique, et même avec un iPhone moitié prix, on se faisait encore entuber par les opérateurs...

La question est ailleurs.
Ou plutôt les questions:
_ Utiliser un PC, être aspiré par les apps Google (Gmail, Maps/ Waze, Photos, Docs...etc) et en plus être réfractaire à iCloud (ou au cloud en général): je trouve ça débile d'utiliser un iPhone (à moins que le facteur social soit primordial)
_ Dans mon cas j'ai un forfait 200Go (proche du remplissage), j'ai un Mac, une Apple TV, et un iPad jusqu'à peu, je suis abonné Apple Music et j'utilise presque tout de natif (Safari, Plans, Notes, Books, Rappels, Books... il n'y guère que Messages où je sois light et c'est à cause de mon entourage piquouzé à WhatsApp): quel intérêt aurais-je à m'emmerder avec Android, à perdre Handoff et le reste ?
_ Je suis moi aussi alléché par les fonctions photos du 11Max, mais au final... même avec toute l'IA du monde, ça restera un capteur minuscule donc merdique: pourquoi ne pas investir dans un vrai appareil photo (genre un compact expert de 1" qui m'offrira nettement plus de capacités sans devoir faire le jeu d'Apple) !?
_ Pourquoi ne pas faire coller son smartphone à ses besoins ? Certes des modèles chinois derniers cris seront nettement mieux qu'un iPhone 8, pour le même prix, mais si l'iPhone 8 est juste très bien dimensionné pour ses besoins, pourquoi se suréquiper, juste pour dire qu'on a des méga-top-fonctions (qu'on n'utilisera jamais et qu'on ne saurait d'ailleurs même pas faire fonctionner)...
_ Pourquoi ne pas opter pour un iPhone de l'année N-1: on peut très bien changer tous les ans et c'est d'ailleurs ce montage qui permet de perdre le moins d'argent (vendre maintenant son iPhone X pour acheter un Xs, vendre en septembre 2020 son Xs pour acheter un 11Pro...etc).


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Le prix est un faux débat.


T'as déjà été pauvre ? je veux dire réellement et te battre pour ne pas te sentir exclu ?
Moi je l'ai été jeune, à 20 ans dans la rue avec ma bite et mon couteau pour seule richesse ... et on oublie jamais ce que ça implique ...

Non c'est pas un faux débat ... tes arguments sont bons mais quand t'as 20 piges et que t'es dans la merde et dans l'urgence mais que t'as besoin du minimum pour communiquer dans cette société (mail pour trouver du boulot, téléphone pour être joignable et en relation avec les autres ...)et bah heureusement que tous ne font pas comme Apple sinon c'est l'exclusion garantie !!!

Faut pas oublier que ces jeunes (et pas que ...) sont autrement plus nombreux que ceux qui peuvent se payer des phones à presque 1000 boules ou même à 500 !!! 

Après c'est clair ... Apple c'est chic, cher donc pour ceux qui ont un minimum de pouvoir d'achat ... je trouve ça dommage pour eux et je reste poli !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Faut pas oublier que ces jeunes (et pas que ...) sont autrement plus nombreux que ceux qui peuvent se payer des phones à presque 1000 boules ou même à 500 !!!



Ah pourtant quand je regarde dans la rue ou au travail , je vois beaucoup de jeunes , de stagiaires avec des smartphones haut de gamme


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2019)

Ouais ceux qui ont des parents qui raquent ... faut te faire un dessin ?


----------



## ibabar (12 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> T'as déjà été pauvre ? je veux dire réellement et te battre pour ne pas te sentir exclu ?


Ne présume jamais de la situation de gens que tu ne connais pas...

J'espère bien qu'un pauvre comme tu le décris ne va pas prendre un iPhone 11: leboncoincoin est rempli d'Android assez récents que ce pauvre pour communiquer, tout ça pour quelques dizaines d'euros, et le tout avec des forfaits à 5€ (je t'invite à comparer ce même pauvre à certains homologues européens pour qui le prix de l'internet fixe et/ou mobile est bien plus prohibitif).

Et Apple n'est pas une oeuvre sociale: ils font des smartphones à plus de 1500€ mais ne forcent personne à les acheter.
Personne ne force personne à acheter une Porsche, une Tesla ou une BMW. Mais tu ne peux pas "imposer" à ces 3 constructeurs automobile de faire des Dacia ou des Fiat Panda à 5k€. Ils ont un produit, ils ont un marché, et c'est à chaque consommateur d'arbitrer


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Allez ,
Je ferme le topic  
Fin de la discussion


----------

